# AMD64, zainstalowane 4 GB ramu, system widzi tylko 3GB

## binas77

Witam... 

Zanim zacznę parę listingów z mojego komputera...

```

rozbarat@rozbarat-laptop:~$ cat /proc/meminfo 

MemTotal:      3087956 kB

MemFree:       1714172 kB

Buffers:         51992 kB

Cached:         455360 kB

SwapCached:          0 kB

Active:         897328 kB

Inactive:       256380 kB

SwapTotal:     4000144 kB

SwapFree:      4000144 kB

Dirty:              28 kB

Writeback:           0 kB

AnonPages:      646360 kB

Mapped:          96356 kB

Slab:            66272 kB

SReclaimable:    37504 kB

SUnreclaim:      28768 kB

PageTables:      19204 kB

NFS_Unstable:        0 kB

Bounce:              0 kB

WritebackTmp:        0 kB

CommitLimit:   5544120 kB

Committed_AS:  1035888 kB

VmallocTotal: 34359738367 kB

VmallocUsed:     47676 kB

VmallocChunk: 34359690603 kB

HugePages_Total:     0

HugePages_Free:      0

HugePages_Rsvd:      0

HugePages_Surp:      0

Hugepagesize:     2048 kB

DirectMap4k:    318016 kB

DirectMap2M:   2826240 kB

```

```

rozbarat@rozbarat-laptop:~$ uname -a

Linux rozbarat-laptop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:28:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux

```

```

rozbarat@rozbarat-laptop:~$ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3015       1307       1708          0         50        444

-/+ buffers/cache:        811       2203

Swap:         3906          0       3906

```

```

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic mem=4000M ro 

```

... ten ostatni oczywiście z Grub-a

oraz na sam koniec:

http://www.wklej.org/id/53107/

I teraz mój problem:

W lapku mam zainstalowane 4 GB pamięci (2x2GB - Samsung R60plus) nie mniej jednak linux widzi i używa tylko 3 GB ramu... próbowałem już wszystkich sposobów (teraz z Ubuntu 8.10-amd64 - jądro server). 

Parametr "mem=4000M" w grubie też nie przynosi rezultatu...

Jak zmusić ustrojstwo, żeby widziało owe 4GB.

Dodam, że BIOS, jak i Vista 32-bit z SP pokazuje, wykrywa i używa 4GB pamięci.

Za wszelkie sugestie dziękuję.

----------

## tallica

Poszukaj w BIOSie opcji dotyczącej remapowania pamięci RAM i włącz ją.

----------

## bartmarian

wczoraj instalowałem kubuntu, napiszę później czy tym razem widzi wszystko czy nie,

poprzednie miałem na innej płycie i chyba też z pamięcią coś było nie tak

(zainstalowane jest, nic nie skonfigurowane, nawet do grub'asa nie dopisałem)

aha, to że mi vista pokazuje 4Gb to nie znaczy że używa, u mnie na poprzedniej

właśnie tak było, miałem do 3GB w użyciu, ale płyta ogólnie nie była dobra, tzn posypała się

(jakiś gigabajt, teraz mam asusa i lenia, żeby wszystko było z powrotem ok)

----------

## binas77

 *Michal. wrote:*   

> Poszukaj w BIOSie opcji dotyczącej remapowania pamięci RAM i włącz ją.

 

Nie ma takiej, ani nawet przypominającej opcji w moim BIOS-e

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Albercik się pomylił, prędkość światła to prędkość, wszechświat nie ma punktu odniesienia. 
> 
> 

 

Ale podobno wszechświat się rozszerza, a poza tym cały czas przyspiesza, więc prędkość światła może być inna u nas i w innej części universum.  :Wink: 

----------

## mziab

Spróbuj skompilować kernel z włączonym CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G. Jeśli to nie pomoże, wybierz CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G. Innym wyjściem byłby 64-bitowy system, który z założenia nie ma tego limitu.

----------

## binas77

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Spróbuj skompilować kernel z włączonym CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G. Jeśli to nie pomoże, wybierz CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G. Innym wyjściem byłby 64-bitowy system, który z założenia nie ma tego limitu.

 

JA MAM 64-bitowy system !!!

```
rozbarat@rozbarat-laptop:~$ uname -a

Linux rozbarat-laptop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:28:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux

```

----------

## mziab

Wybacz, nie doczytałem  :Smile:  Zmyliło mnie to, że masz problem typowy dla 32 bitów. W takim razie nie mam pomysłu.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Mam wrażenie, że problem dotyczy Ubuntu, a nie Gentoo. W związku ze złamaniem punktu 3 regulaminu temat zamykam.

Jeśli się mylę poproszę o PW.

----------

